# Routing a decorative groove on an inside curve



## HanDan (Mar 3, 2006)

How can I make a decorative groove on a table apron that has an inside curve? Even with an edge guide I think there it would be hard to keep the groove parallel with the edge. Any suggestions?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

HanDan said:


> How can I make a decorative groove on a table apron that has an inside curve? Even with an edge guide I think there it would be hard to keep the groove parallel with the edge. Any suggestions?


Dan What is the shape of your table???


----------



## HanDan (Mar 3, 2006)

This is a rectangular table with aprons about 4 inches deep. At the bottom of each apron is a decorative up-curve. I want to make a groove along the flat front of each apron about 3/8 to 1/2 inch up from the curved edge.


----------

